# Caroline "Caro" Daur - Seen leaving Miu Miu Fall/Winter 2019/2020 Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week (05.03.2019) 8x HQ/UHQ



## Mike150486 (7 März 2019)

​


----------



## Max (8 März 2019)

Danke für Caroline.


----------



## frank63 (9 März 2019)

Danke schön für Caro.


----------



## Frantz00 (9 März 2019)

Sieht traurig aus.


----------



## Moreblack (8 Apr. 2019)

klasse Bilder von der hübschen Caroline.


----------

